# ACE club maadi



## mogg

Hi all just wondered if anyone was a member of ACE club that might be willing to propose me and my husband as members I can meet you for coffee so you can see I don't have 2 heads etc just we haven't been here long enough to meet anyone who is a member and the hole point of joining is to try and meet and make friends out here 

Thanks for reading 
Mogg


----------



## MaidenScotland

HI

I was never a member of the ACE club as in most of my time in Egypt it didn´t have a good reputation but I believe it has cleaned up it´s act in the past couple of years and it seemed fine when I went as a visitor. Just go along as a visitor as I believe you can visit 3 times before you have to be a member and you just might meet someone who sponsor you, is there no waiting list?


----------



## Sonrisa

it used to be like that, Maiden, I used to go as a visitor until the last time, the new manager didn't want to let me in. 

I was just taking my kids for lunch. The club was empty. 

After a little fuss, I managed to talk my way in. We couldn't eat the food we ordered, as a precaution, didn't smell right 
Have you tried the BCA, atmosphere is much better and staff are friendlier.


----------



## kevinthegulf

mogg said:


> Hi all just wondered if anyone was a member of ACE club that might be willing to propose me and my husband as members I can meet you for coffee so you can see I don't have 2 heads etc just we haven't been here long enough to meet anyone who is a member and the hole point of joining is to try and meet and make friends out here
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Mogg


I do not think you need sponsoring, just go to reception and get an application form
Passport copy & couple of photos required for each person
Not sure if it is full or not regarding membership , 
It doesnt suit all, but generally I think its friendly and economical & very very convenient (maybe too convenient!!).
As things go its a very varied mob that gets in, 
rgds


----------



## Black Rebel

I am not a member and never have been but I go frequently, I was in there last night. The three times entry rule was dropped a long time back.

One problem you may have at the moment is they are over-subscribed and there is a waiting - list.

They also have a Facebook group where you can ask questions more directly and get up to date responses.

To gain entrance as a non-member you can be signed in (a member can sign in 2 people, except on a Thrusday where they can only sign in one due to over crowding) it is 20le except on a Thurs after 7pm where it is 50le (from memory)

It is a nice place, it used to have a bad rep but nowadays it is the place to be. Always busy, cheap prices, great food and loads of entertainment etc. 

Good luck and I seriously suggest you go to the FB group and ask your question there.


----------



## mogg

*Thanks*

We went once almost empty and because we had never been in before they have got strict on the door so we haven't been allowed in since. We are members of BCA as they are happy to take your cash. Waiting list is happening at the moment but we got the text to say we were almost in just needed a member to vouch for us will have to do my magic at BCA and hope some else is a member at ACE thanks for all the info though:clap2:


----------



## txlstewart

Black Rebel said:


> I am not a member and never have been but I go frequently, I was in there last night. The three times entry rule was dropped a long time back.
> 
> One problem you may have at the moment is they are over-subscribed and there is a waiting - list.
> 
> They also have a Facebook group where you can ask questions more directly and get up to date responses.
> 
> To gain entrance as a non-member you can be signed in (a member can sign in 2 people, except on a Thrusday where they can only sign in one due to over crowding) it is 20le except on a Thurs after 7pm where it is 50le (from memory)
> 
> It is a nice place, it used to have a bad rep but nowadays it is the place to be. Always busy, cheap prices, great food and loads of entertainment etc.
> 
> Good luck and I seriously suggest you go to the FB group and ask your question there.



I am a member of ACE, and some of this information is incorrect.

Since Alisa Amin has become manager, the rules are more stringently enforced. You must be sponsored by a member, and to get in at all, a member needs to sign you in. On busy nights, each member may only sign in one guest. The membership information is computerized now, so the 3-visit rule is enforced. 

There was a waiting list as of June, but many of the teachers' memberships expired 30 June. Now is a good time to get in as members only have a week's grace period to renew. Most teachers will return at the end of August, so the limit will be reached fairly quickly then.

I return to Cairo 15 August, so PM me if you haven't been able to join, etc. We can meet there for coffee or whisky. I enjoy it there as I do not feel comfortable around Egyptian men. (Please, no multitudes of comments on this....I am entitled to feel this way!)

Cheers!


----------



## Black Rebel

I have personally been to the ACE club possibly around 50 times in 18 months as a signed in guest. The rule definately is not being enforced as I got rather tipsy in there last night as I do many a weekend. 

I checked the status of my application last night, I am still pending. 

Also, I know they were using a laptop out front when guests were signing in but I haven't seen that since the end of May... not sure what happened to it tbh. 

But as soon as a slot for me comes up and I can go to get some dollars I will be a fully fledged member.

Alisa is doing an excellent job.


----------



## Black Rebel

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

This is the link to the ACE group Alisa runs. There are a couple of comments about memberships on there discussing the 3 different lists for membership. 

Txlstewart... I didn't know there were 3 lists. So I am sorry for my vagueness regarding this. 

Last point, don't forget to take a copy of your passport at all times, this point is very stringent and I have seen people turned away for not complying to this point.


----------



## Black Rebel

Double post sorry.

And I am sorry I can post links! I am not computer literate.


----------



## Anonymog

The club is, in my opinion, generally well run and a pleasant place to be. Whilst there are some grumbles about the new management, on the whole she is doing a reasonable job, especially given the 'big boots to fill' in taking on the role and given the circumstances in Egypt since the revolution cannot exactly have made the job easy.

The one noticeable decline in quality is in the catering. I have never encountered any 'off' food such as Sonrisa reports. It has always been well prepared and served. However the menu is not what it used to be and there are grumbings that 'the wicked witch has taken our treats away'. Wait times for some of the popular offerings (notably pizza) can also be very long and a bit more managment oversight / intervention there may also be needed.

Fortunately this change coincided with the BCA significicantly upping its game when it comes to food. The blandness of the BCA menu was previously a running joke. Well, it is the British club after all. However the food there is greatly improved and the Ace Club is trailing where it once led. 

Don't be over-influenced by these grumbles though. Overall, the Club remains a pleasant place to be, and will hopefully the ACE will respond to a bit of healthy competition from the BCA and get the food sorted.


----------



## Sonrisa

Anonymog said:


> The one noticeable decline in quality is in the catering. I have never encountered any 'off' food such as Sonrisa reports. It.


I think it is important to clarify that I don't know if the food was spoilt, and I'm not claiming that it was...lets just say that I didn't want to take my chances.


----------



## Black Rebel

I went again on Thursday to the ACE. The 3 time visit rule does not appear on the rules on the door of the clubhouse nor was I stopped going in and the dude was using the lappy on the front desk. 

Shwaermas were only 15le and by God they were good 

I had an excellent evening, the entertainment was average (and she is there all too often) but better than the silence of the BCA. People up dancing and generally having a good time. 

I have heard people are practically boycotting the BCA's now as the Management have gone do-lally and taking their 'power' too far. Not sure f the truth of this but it was good to see the BCA crowd in the ACE.


----------



## PoleDancer

The shwaermas are good aren't they.

I was also in on Thursday and would echo your comments. It was a good night. I'm not a huge fan of the singer, but she is undeniably popular and people were clearly enjoying themselves. My only minor gripe was that the PA was so loud that conversation with my friends was very difficult. I was desperately hoping that a fat person would sit in front of one of the speakers to act as accoustic deadening ;-) Oh and a few more chairs in the garden would be useful, as even though the club didn't seem overcrowded, chairs were in short supply. Minor gripes though, and offered in the spirit of constructive criticism.

I have not had the negative experiences of the food that some have mentioned above. I think it's very good. As a Brit though, I am sad that some of 'our' favourites have disappeared. Nipping in for a steak and kidney pie was always a real treat, and these are now Tuesdays only, if available at all. Liver and onions was nice once in a while too. I think it's a shame if options like that (hard to get anywhere else) are replaced by the same sort of stuff one can find just about anywhere.

Oh, and the pizza are great too, though I also agree the wait time can be a problem. When I was last in for pizza, the manageress appeared to be supervising the pizza service herelf, so it looks like she might be addressing that problem (if so, well done and thank you).

Anyway, my overall verdict is a thumbs up. I enjoy the place. I think the staff I encounter are generally great, and the food and drink options are good enough (and well priced enough) to tempt me out of the house rather too often. The increasingly rigid door policy can be a bit of a pain and seem 'unwelcoming' if one has friends up in town, but I understand the reasons for it and accept it's a "management's decision is final" thing.


----------

